# Tourneys, Fairs, and Tavs Drinking Rules preview dead link problem



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2002)

When I DL them from the product page, none of my apps open the attachment.php file...what am I supposed to do?

[They now only exist via a dead link in the reviews section]


----------



## Piratecat (May 19, 2002)

Eh? Isn't is a .pdf?

Moved to Natural 20 Forums.


----------



## reveal (May 19, 2002)

Just a guess, but did you right click on the link and choose to "Save Target As..." ?  If so, then you're probably just saving the redirect page.

If you are doing it because you don't want it to open up, you can still do that, just click File, Save As and save the pdf file from your browser.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2002)

Are you referring the the .RTF preview file?  Right click and choose "save as".  When downloaded, you should be able to open it in Word.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Are you referring the the .RTF preview file?  Right click and choose "save as".  When downloaded, you should be able to open it in Word.




Its taken me a long time to revisit this...

...but that doesn't work.  It seems that it was stored on the d20reviews.com server, which is no longer active.  Does anyone have it?  Can anyone repost it or post it to the board or something?


----------

